
Do you highlight all the text you read? - bemmu
http://www.bemmu.com/do-you-highlight-all-the-text-you-read
======
Turing_Machine
It depends on how illegible the "designer" has managed to make the base text.
Sometimes highlighting is necessary to make it readable.

